# Nashville, TN ABC affiliate will not air the "V" series



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I just saw on tv today that WKRN the Nashville, TN affiliate will not air the new series the "V" on it's MAIN station. Which is the only one that DirecTV and Dish carry. It's telling people that they can watch it on NashvilleWX OTA 2.2. That's bad for people like me who do not have an OTA antenna for getting the sub channel. I just hope it's carried on Hulu.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

What is the reasoning for not carrying it? 
Did the say?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks like they are airing some local "Titans on 2" sports program thing.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

There appears to be no explanation, just an announcement. They're showing a Tennessee Titans coach Jeff Fisher talk show. Local cable carries the subchannels and it will be available OTA. Fisher's talk show will probably bring them as much or more cash as "V" up against "NCIS". I expect we'll see more of this in the future, but in this case it is a former bankrupt Young Broadcasting station operated by Gray Television, the Debtor-in-Possession.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, unlike a lot of what I see a lot of viewers complaining about, *this *sort of thing (affiliates opting-out of certain programs) *does *hold the prospect of making viewers' lives exceedingly more complicated in the future. Viewers would really be much better off if they had a more direct line to OTA broadcast network programming, instead of through a local affiliate, as they have with cable networks. It really argues for a separation between entertainment (which perhaps eventually will be the sole provenance of cable) and local news, features, and information (which is clearly best handled by local affiliates).


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

This is one of the problems that argues for the allowing of subscribers to LIL's in a given DMA to have the option of also subscribing to DNS IF local channels to not carry the FULL Network schedule.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

For Nashville, TN ,ABC, DMAs. WKRN will air "V" in November 4th, 11th and 18th on it's MAIN channel at 12:05 AM to 1:05 AM. *It WILL NOT air on NashvilleWX as previously advertised!* It also says it will air with delay (what ever that means)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, it sounds like the public pressure is getting to them.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Wonder if ABC told them, let us know by Nov 3, if you want to be an ABC affiliate, or an independent station.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Looks like they are airing some local "Titans on 2" sports program thing.


Sure glad ol' Bud left Houston


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

So how are we,D** subs,supposed to set our DVR's to record this when it doesn't appear in the guide??


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Manual recording.


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

Green Bay, WI, area viewers had the same issue last night. A weekly Packers show pre-empted the "V" pilot. They are going to air the pilot at 11pm Saturday.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

xmguy said:


> I just saw on tv today that WKRN the Nashville, TN affiliate will not air the new series the "V" on it's MAIN station. Which is the only one that DirecTV and Dish carry. It's telling people that they can watch it on NashvilleWX OTA 2.2. That's bad for people like me who do not have an OTA antenna for getting the sub channel. I just hope it's carried on Hulu.


I think WKRN is owned by Young Broadcasting who are bad broadcasters!


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I think WKRN is owned by Young Broadcasting who are bad broadcasters!


They have more regard for the viewer than a certain ABC affiliate in Missouri (Springfield). If KSPR pre-empts something, they refuse to reair, their solution is watch it online.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

xmguy said:


> I just saw on tv today that WKRN the Nashville, TN affiliate will not air the new series the "V" on it's MAIN station. Which is the only one that DirecTV and Dish carry. It's telling people that they can watch it on NashvilleWX OTA 2.2. That's bad for people like me who do not have an OTA antenna for getting the sub channel. I just hope it's carried on Hulu.


I'm overjoyed Young Broadcasting is bankupt!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I'm overjoyed Young Broadcasting is bankupt!


Who cares?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

xmguy said:


> For Nashville, TN ,ABC, DMAs. WKRN will air "V" in November 4th, 11th and 18th on it's MAIN channel at 12:05 AM to 1:05 AM. *It WILL NOT air on NashvilleWX as previously advertised!* It also says it will air with delay (what ever that means)


The problem with delayed is, most stations that air on a delay cant air in hd.
Here in New orleans, one station that airs delayed, airs it in hd. The rest have to do so in sd.
I guess sd is better than not at all


----------

